# clavier alu moullie...



## fyepo (29 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour 
j'ecris pour ceux que comme moi on a eut des problèmes avec leur clavier.
Je netoye mon clavier alu (sans fil), et visiblement a du prendre de l'humidité. j'achète mon mac mini sa fait pas long temps (et avec la prévoyance que me caractérise, je pris l'assurance pour le mini mais pas pour le clavier et la souris...) donc recherche google et je tombe sur 
sa  http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-5964878-demonter-clavier-mac-alu-pour-nettoyage

ne cherchez pas derrière il n y à rien il est "entièrement" riveté (je le démonte 
il est important de lire la partie de comme démonter les touches!!!

en sute je trouve sa 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZwsd6kzEtU

par la suite j'eut encore des problèmes (du stile pas de touche retour, pas de touche maj, donc je me suis dit 
.-c'est perdu (j'habite a 8000KM de la métropole, sa coute moins chère de faire venir un tout neuf que le réparér) 
en fin je me suis dit si c'est de l'humidité le four ce plus approprie pour l'enlever,aprés tout  il y en a que met les cartes video a 60 degrés, donc je peut bien metre mon clavier a 30° pendant une petite heure...
et voila je vous écris de mon clavier (pas gratine heureusement )

en espérant pouvoir aider quelqu'un... je me fais pas responsable de la partie du four


----------

